# Electrodomesticos dan "toques" y "electrocuta



## BUSHELL

Unos los dan fortísimos, otros muy leves, pero los dan. Por ejemplo, el otro dìa lavaron la nevera de mi casa (heladera, che) y pasó dos días que nadie quería abrirla con las manos y descalzo. Esto es bueno, pues así dura más el mercado, pero es malo para el corazón  .
Otra: Mi pc da "toquecitos" o sea que si toco muy superficialmente la cara contra el chasis y una mano al piso, siento un "hormigueo".

Esto...¿tiene que ver con las conexiones a tierra". Hasta hace poco creía que las conexiones a tierra eran para mejorar el funcionamiento de los aparatos, pero nooooo, se inventaron para proteger LAS PERSONAS. Sería bueno unas apreciaciones de todos con respecto a este tema. En mi país, menos mal que el voltaje es de 110 VAC, si no, ya la heladera sería acusada de homicidio  

Ahora en serio. ¿Como evitar que los electrodomesticos den estos corrientazos? Me imagino que bastaría con aislar bien, muy bien la "Fase" o "Viva" del chasis, pero no me queda muy claro. O ponerse unos zapatos de suela gorda de caucho.


Gracias


----------



## pepechip

hola.
primeramente asegurate que el enchufe de tu equipo lleve la conexion de toma de tierra, y que este conectado como tal. cogete el ohmetro y verifica si la conexion de tierra de la clavija esta conectada al chasis metalico del equipo.

y deveras de comprobar tambien el enchufe de tu instalacion electrica, y verificar que realmente la tierra este desconectada.

sobretodo los frigorificos y las lavadoras son muy propensos a dar calambrazos, devido a que algun elemento esta derivado a masa. Cuando falla algun equipo hace saltar el interruptor diferencial de la vivienda, asi que se puede dar los casos que en vez de reparar el mecanismo defectuoso, se proceda a suprimir la toma de tierra, con el riesgo que esto conlleva para las personas.


----------



## Eduardo

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> .....Ahora en serio. ¿Como evitar que los electrodomesticos den estos corrientazos? Me imagino que bastaría con aislar bien, muy bien la "Fase" o "Viva" del chasis, pero no me queda muy claro. O ponerse unos zapatos de suela gorda de caucho.


     Haciendolos arreglar...  NO DEBE dar ninguna descarga, y si pasa es porque en algun lado (generalmente son los motores) tenes una falla de aislacion.

Quedan fuera los aparatos que tengan fuentes conmutadas, ahi la descarga es por capacidades parasitas, es inofensiva pero molesta, ahi si tenes que darle tierra.


----------



## Dano

Como te han dicho los otros usuarios, primero debes revisar la puesta a tierra.

¿En tu casa tienes diyuntor?¿Salta seguido?

Si el electrodoméstico tiene "perdida" que se escapa por tierra debería saltar el diyuntor.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven

Amigo BUSHELL, cómo ya has notado, las conexiones dispuestas en los artefactos eléctricos para ser puestos a masa, no son un lujo ni es porqué el color verde del cablecito sea muy lindo, sino que es un sistema de protección para que, cuando los aislantes de los componentes internos (motores, relays, cables, suiches, etc.) comienzan a perder sus propiedades aislante o, cuando esto sucede por los efectos de la acumulación de humedad dentro de ellos, Caso de los países tropìcales con niveles de humedad concentrada del 85% y más. También está el efecto producido por los capacitores de los filtros RFI que traen algunos artefactos electrónicos, cómo mencionó Eduardo.

Ahora, sabemos cómo somos en general aquí, en el tercer MUNDO. Todas las normas nos las pasamos por ..... y la norma que observamos muy bien, es: "Que Bolas, ¿Para que vas a gastar un cable más?" y no le ponemos la bendita tierra a la instalación. Ni siquiera nos fijamos en colocar el neutro de los aparatos en el lugar de que coincida con el neutro de la línea.

Muchas veces se resuelve el problema de esas fugas, sólo invirtiendo la toma. Eso para los aparatos de 110V.

Así que, a construir un sistema de tierra y cablear el sistema eléctrico de la casa de acuerdo a las normas. Y revisa los aparatos. Para pruebas se debe conectar un miliamperímetro AC entre el chasis y tierra. La lectura obtenida para un artefacto nuevo, no debería superar los 20 µA, mientras que el máximo admisible, no debería superar los 10 mA, si mal no recuerdo.

Saludos y cuidado con la tierra. Si te falta te pega la corriente, si te sobra, quedas ENTERRADO.

mcrven


----------



## BUSHELL

Ahora lo tengo claro. 
Empezarè por revisar todo el cableado, que los tomas tengan la Viva en el huequito chiquitito, la neutra en el grande y la tierra en el redondo. Todos asì. 
Si entiendo bien, los aparatos todos (neveras, lavadoras, amplficadores, etc), deben tener un cablecito verde conectado a su chasis. Los que no lo tengan, se los pondré. No permitiré que mi madre lave la nevera vertiendo agua como loca, solo trapitos y ya.

Solo queda el motor de un horno, monofasico, NUEVO,  que da toques cuando funciona, y lo noto mas cuando lo toco descalzo. Electrocuta suavecito cuando uso los tennis "converse". Creo que la razon viene de Asia: Dice "made in china". Tiene un capacitor, y si le quito la tapa, veo devanados, y el motor propiamente dicho. No parece haber nada pelado, hasta lindo es el condenao. Un misterio total.
El funciona bien, pero pega calambrazos del carajo.


----------



## BUSHELL

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Saludos y cuidado con la tierra. Si te falta te pega la corriente, si te sobra, quedas ENTERRADO.
> 
> mcrven


Hummm, si no tengo tierra, me da calambrazos? Yo agarro la viva solita y no me da calambrazos. Agarro la neutro solita y tampoco. Agarro las dos y ahí sí. Agarro la tierra sola y nada. No entiendo bien, lo de que me sobre.
No me da miedo la electricidad, pero espero no esté haciendo nada peligroso. 
En Argentina y España, me dicen, ya me hubiera frito, pues tienen 220 Ac.


----------



## mcrven

Oye BUSHELL, lo de la tierra sobrante es chiste.

Después de ordenar la instalación de la casa, recuerda que las tomas se deben conectar a un cable que, a su vez, conforme un sistema de "TIERRA". Generalmente se hace con una barra de cobre enterrada en el patio de la casa. Si las tuberías de agua son metálicas, "Se pueden usar cómo tierra", no es muy buena, pero casi cómo que lo fuera.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Exactamente, Lo que ocurre es que los electrodomesticos a menudo tienen "perdidas" o corrientes que sobran y andan dando vueltas por las superficies metalicas esperando ser descargadas. Primero la instalación debe tener tomas triples, la fase a la derecha, el neutro a la izquierda y la tierra o gnd o masa abajo. Como bien dijo mi antecesor en mensajes, por lo general se colocan barras de cobre o caños de aluminio de unos 2 mts de largo bajo tierra para que descarguen todas las tensiones de "perdida". mientras tengas llaves termicas o disyuntores, nunca pasara más que una buena sacudida y pelos de punta.


----------

